# 60 more Iraqis better off under Saddam



## velvtacheeze (Oct 27, 2013)

Bombings in Iraq kill more than 60.

A dozen bombings across Iraq killed at least 62 people Sunday, according to the Associated Press count, marking the latest in what has been a surge in sectarian attacks that has engulfed the country in large part due to Syrias civil war. The government is blaming al-Qaida-linked Sunni Islamists for the killings that are running at daily rates not seen in five years, notes Reuters. More than 5,000 people have been killed since April, according to the AP.
======================================================

The vacuum in power created by the mistake of the Iraq War continues to be filled in with innocent blood.  The two men most responsible for this blood soaked fiasco have yet to be placed under arrest for their international war crimes.  Dumbya and Dick are still free, for some reason.  I don't blame them though for not leaving the US (except for maybe a quickie to Canada)  since the end of their disastrous eight years of misrule. They'll certainly be placed under arrest, and justifiably so.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

Sad how they kill their own people.

Senseless...


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Bombings in Iraq kill more than 60.
> 
> A dozen bombings across Iraq killed at least 62 people Sunday, according to the Associated Press count, marking the latest in what has been a surge in sectarian attacks that has engulfed the country in large part due to Syrias civil war. The government is blaming al-Qaida-linked Sunni Islamists for the killings that are running at daily rates not seen in five years, notes Reuters. More than 5,000 people have been killed since April, according to the AP.
> ======================================================
> ...



And if Obama hadn't bumbled the status of forces agreement none of that would have happened.
Chalk one up for the Bumbler in Chief.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 27, 2013)

Can you imagine what would be happening there if Saddam were still in power?


----------



## velvtacheeze (Oct 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Bombings in Iraq kill more than 60.
> ...



The bumbling was done in 2003, not 2008.  Had the war never happened, the world would be better off. 

The GOP's refusal to admit to this obvious fact is one of the reasons that its been kept out of the White House two elections in a row.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Can you imagine what would be happening there if Saddam were still in power?



Probably 
1. Islam would be kept in check
2. Iran would of been kept in check

wasn't worth the trillions. Would of been better to advance fusion and space science


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Bombings in Iraq kill more than 60.
> ...



Not our place to nation build and baby sit children.  Blaming Obama for getting out doesn't make much sense.

Obama is doing the one thing that we can do....>Kill terrorist leaders.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 27, 2013)

saddam would have killed them

iraq is better off without saddam, unfortunately, bush bungled the war


----------



## velvtacheeze (Oct 27, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Can you imagine what would be happening there if Saddam were still in power?



Let's ask the families of the 4000 plus US soldiers who needlessly died there how much they worry about what Saddam would be doing now.  I'm sure that's big concern for them.  "Yes, my loved one is dead, but at least Saddam is out of power", said no one ever.   

Face it, the Iraq War was a huge error, and it's the GOP's fault.  All the hyperventilating over Benghazi can never undo the mistake of the Iraq War, and GOP will not get back the advantage in foreign policy that they had over the Democrats before the Iraq War fiasco.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...


2003 really not according to your link did you miss this part from it?

marking the latest in what has been a surge in sectarian attacks that has engulfed the country in large part due to Syrias civil war. 

Sorry but that got bungled under this administration not the previous one.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine what would be happening there if Saddam were still in power?
> ...


One wonders how failed would be the Civil War, World War I and World W II if you go by body counts. At least the Iraq War accomplished something unlike the Vietnamese War which left 50,000 dead Americans and untold injured and maimed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 27, 2013)

The people of Iraq were much better off when Saddam was in power.  .


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 27, 2013)

Reagan started that and Afghan with mindless cold war, cowboy, and personal bs...Pubs are incompetent rich businessmen at foreign policy- and everything else...


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Better off?
Saddam developing WMD and using them on local populations?
Saddam supporting Palestinian terrorism, and likely other terrorists?
The UN looking even more impotent than it does already?
No, I dont think so.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

Obama has blown away more terrorist leaders then Bush  That's what matters.

And I voted and support Bush


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



"Al Qaeda is on the run."-Obozo.
At least two of the Benghazi attack suspects 'have links to al Qaeda's senior leadership' | Mail Online


----------



## Yurt (Oct 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine what would be happening there if Saddam were still in power?
> ...



gop's fault?  the dems supported the war and kept funding it.

stop lying.


----------



## RoadVirus (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The people of Iraq were much better off when Saddam was in power.  .



Yeah...let's just ask all those people in the mass graves. Oh wait....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Bombings in Iraq kill more than 60.
> 
> A dozen bombings across Iraq killed at least 62 people Sunday, according to the Associated Press count, marking the latest in what has been a surge in sectarian attacks that has engulfed the country in large part due to Syrias civil war. The government is blaming al-Qaida-linked Sunni Islamists for the killings that are running at daily rates not seen in five years, notes Reuters. More than 5,000 people have been killed since April, according to the AP.
> ======================================================
> ...



It was Obama's great idea to totally withdraw; more blood on Liberal hands

Why don't you fuckers push for gun control in Iran, you fucking lowlifes


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 27, 2013)

AQ is dead and Detroit is alive, amiright?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunni Islamists are being blamed for the bombings Saddam was Sunni and under Saddam the Sunni's controlled the country and killed, imprisoned, tortured, and crushed anyone who opposed them. So can someone explain how anyone in Iraq other than Sunni's would be better off under Saddam?


----------



## velvtacheeze (Oct 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Quit lying about Iraqi WMD.  You're only making yourself look foolish.

Iraq is now a vassal state of Iran, and this is because of Dumbya's Iraq War mistake.


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 27, 2013)

Yurt said:


> saddam would have killed them
> 
> iraq is better off without saddam, unfortunately, bush bungled the war



Iraq is better of without saddam you say.  USA murdered close to a million Iraqis courtesy of bush/cheney.  Real lucky Iraq is that your guys took care of saddam


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Bombings in Iraq kill more than 60.
> ...



On one hand you people are for boots on the ground(risking our troops lives), but don't like it when we use drones to kill terrorist leaders.

These terrorist groups are going to keep killing as this is a war between different mindsets within islam. Good luck in stopping it. 

Boots on the ground won't do shit. 
Blowing things up with airplanes at 10,000 feet would help the terrorist in Iraq

So special forces or drones are about the only real thing we have to kill terrorist and there leaders. Guess what Obama is doing?


----------



## velvtacheeze (Oct 27, 2013)

Meathead said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The Iraq War accomplished nothing of value  for the US. It did make Iraq a pro-Iran country though. Way to go, GOP.  

The Iraq War is one of the reasons the GOP lost in 2008 and 2012.  The GOP's reputation for foreign policy competence was destroyed in Iraq.  The sooner conservatives admit this to themselves, the sooner they will learn from their mistakes.   I'm trying to help you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



You're right. Saddam is about like Assad. Both are unreligious strong men that keep that part of the world stable.

We should of joined saddam in hunting down the terrorist.


----------

